# Beckhoff KL2751 - was kann defekt sein?



## xfred343 (15 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

habe hier 3 Dimmerklemmen Beckhoff KL2751 an einer KL9260 hängen, die erste Dimmerklemme dürfte defekt sein,
es leuchtet die grüne LED links oben, nicht aber die  grüne LED links unten - es kann nichts gedimmt werden.

Über KS2000 ist sie problemlos anzusprechen und kann auch konfiguriert werden,
hänge ich den Ausgang an die nachfolgende 2751 geht alles problemlos, beide Klemmen sind ident konfiguriert.
Dort leuchten auch links oben und links unten die grünen LEDs.

Was kennt das? Was könnte defekt sein? Triac?


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Mai 2021)

die LED links unten hat die Funktion "LED Net". Das hat sicherlich nichts mit dem Triac zu tun. Ich würde die beiden einfach mal miteinander tauschen um festzustellen, ob es an der Klemme liegt.


----------



## xfred343 (17 Mai 2021)

Hab ich schon probiert, hab den Pol von der 1. Klemme auf die 2. Klemme umgehängt, beide grüne LEDs leuchten und es lässt sich alles dimmen, nur auf der 1. Klemme leuchtet "LED Net" nicht, sie bleibt aber über KS2000 erreichbar, tut aber nichts. 

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Schaltplan oder Symbolbild?


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Mai 2021)

> hab den Pol von der 1. Klemme auf die 2. Klemme umgehäng



Du sollst nicht einzelne Drähte umklemmen sondern die beiden Klemmen komplett miteinander tauschen.


----------



## xfred343 (17 Mai 2021)

ach so, hmm-  nur das ist aufwändig, da hängen an die 30 Controller drauf... bevor ich das mache, was könnte ich damit rausfinden? was vermutest du? thx


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Mai 2021)

> ach so, hmm-  nur das ist aufwändig, da hängen an die 30 Controller drauf..



Häää? Jede der beiden Klemmen hat jeweils maximal 8 angeschlossene Drähte. Diese abklemmen, die beiden Klemmen ziehen und miteinander tauschen, dann die maximal 16 Drähte wieder anklemmen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## asci25 (18 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?



Vielleicht sollten wir mal aufklären, dass man die Klemmen einzeln rausziehen kann. Spannung aus und dann mal an dem orangen Teil in der Mitte der Klemme kräftig ziehen. Keine Angst, das reisst nicht ab.


----------

